# Vinci Pod Kit Review by Shane Presser



## VOOPOO (21/4/21)

Yep, they seem to be coming out pretty quickly these days, and the last few weeks have seen a heap of simple and straight forward Pod devices released that are aimed at beginner vapers, or simply for those who don’t want the extra hassle of all the gadgets and bells and whistles. Those who just want to put their juice in and go!

Today’s product is from Voopoo. Yeah you know them, they’ve released a heap of successful Pods or Pod Mods over the last year or so, they’ve done some pretty great things in that space.

Without further ado, let’s take a look at Voopoo’s latest Vinci Pod Kit!

Big thanks goes to Voopoo as always, who for sending this through for me to review and for all of their support!






*Specifications and Features*

Capacity 2ml
Material PCTG
Coil resistance 0.8ohm
Material Zinc Alloy
Output 15W
Input voltage 3.2 – 4.2V
Resistance range 0.6 – 3.0ohm
Battery Built in 800mah
Size: 93.5 x 24 x 14mm
*Product Includes*

Vinci Pod device
Vinci Pod cartridge (0.8ohm coil)
Type C charging cable
User manual
*Photos*










*General Info*
I have to admit, I was a little taken back when I received this package. The original Vinci was a much larger Pod Mod, and became quite popular for it’s flavour and ease of use (even if it was a little leaky!). To open the box and find a device not even half the size, and catering to the MTL crowd really surprised me. But I guess they have released several products under the moniker “Vinci” over the years, so it should have been expected at some point.

Either way, if you hadn’t realised, I’m a bit of a fan of these types of devices, they’re brilliant for new vapers, and for those wanting to replicate smoking while they are on their quit journey. So to see Voopoo come out with another super simple Pod device, had me pretty curious!

I wasn’t disappointed, just the specs on the Vinci Pod, show that Voopoo know what they’re doing. This little champ sports a 2ml e-liquid capacity, an 800mah internal battery, USB Type-C charging, and my favourite feature by far, true adjustable airflow!

There are no buttons here, it is a pure auto-draw device. Just vape!


*The Body*


























In true Voopoo style, the body of the Vinci Pod, is really nice, based on a an alluminium frame, it’s all in the finish. Voopoo have gone above and beyond in this regard with not only a special plating, but a finger-print and uv resistant coating over the entire device. There is also a panel insert on one side that has a special textured and reflective coating that mirrors the light with flashes of colour dancing around as you move the device around against a light source.

Getting down to the main features, you’ve got a pretty standard Pod recess at the top, airflow slider on the side, battery indicator in the form of a light shining through the “Gene” logo near the bottom, and a USB Type-C charging port underneath.

All of this in a very small form factor, easy to slip into the pocket. Very very portable.


*The POD*













The Pod for the Vinci, is of course made from a clear PCTG plastic, that is really easy to see your e-liquid level through, and is shock-proof and durable.

The Pod is disposable, and you cannot fit new coils to it unfortunately. I would have preferred replaceable coils, but that’s all part of the design, so you can’t fault them for that.

The coil provided in the Pod has a resistance of 0.8ohm a little bit lower than you’d get in most MTL setups, so you’re guaranteed a little more punch and a bunch more flavour to your vape!

It has an integrated duck-bill black drip tip, with a side fill port under a silicone plug, and what Voopoo are calling their ‘interlayer’, where e-liquid can seep down to and get pulled back up with an inhale, to limit any leaking that you might normally get with other pods.

They are friction fit pods, no magnets here, and they fit really snug, so there is zero chance of it flicking off in any way.

You only get one Pod in the box, which is a bit of a shame. Perhaps its selfish of me, but I believe manufacturers really need to put at least 2 Pods in the box considering that they are disposable. All it takes is to accidentally fire it without e-liquid and you’re stuck with a device and no way to use it.


*Airflow*











To my favourite feature, the airflow! Voopoo have put an airflow slider on the side of the device, allowing you to slide it up to close the airflow, and slide it down to open it up even more. It’s a great design and works really well. It’s something I wish many other companies would adopt, so that us vapers can really dial in our preferred airflow.

Remembering that this is primarily a Mouth to Lung device, the airflow range you’ll get out of it runs from a very very restricted MTL draw, right through to a more open, almost restricted DTL draw.


*Battery*











As mentioned earlier, there is a USB Type-C port on the bottom of the device for charging the 800mah internal battery. While only small, the battery lasts quite well considering that you’re only running at a maximum of 15 Watts, enough to get you through a full day. Charging takes about an hour.

Voopoo have given us a battery indicator right in the body of the device too, if you look closely, the “Gene” logo at the base, lights up as you draw to tell you how much battery you have left.

<20% = Red
20-60% = Blue
>60% = Green


*Filling*




Filling the Vinci Pod is easy. Just unplug the silicone fill plug on the side of the pod and fill. It’s easy to fill completely, with no back pressure, and the hold provided is large enough to fit most bottle nozzles.


*Any Leaks?*
None. Not a single leak, nor any seepage from the bottom of the Pod.


*Usage*




There isn’t a lot to do here, because the Vinci Pod is an auto-draw device, there are no buttons, (besides the airflow slider on the side). Just put it in your mouth and vape away!


*Pros:*

Small size
Really nice finish
Easy to use
USB Type-C charging
Excellent airflow adjustment
Fantastic flavour and vape
*Cons:*

Disposable pod
On tight airflow setting juice tends to get in the mouth
*Conclusion*
This is a pretty solid offering from Voopoo. They’ve done a lot of great things here, and I rate the Vinci Pod pretty highly. You’ll easily get a full day of vaping from the 800mah battery, and it’s a straight forward, easy to use device, even for those who are just starting out.
I can see it becoming popular for those who are looking for something to slide into their pocket for when they are out and about, which is exactly what I have been using it for over the last few weeks.

There aren’t any really serious issues with it, however I do notice that when the airflow is set quite tight, I get a little e-liquid in my mouth after a while, which I put down to excess wicking. You wouldn’t want to change this however as you’ll likely get dry hits when using it in a more open airflow mode.

I love the airflow adjustment on the side, it’s a great feature.

One thing that I’m beginning to appreciate even more doesn’t really affect the vape in any way, but that pulsing light in the “Gene” logo that tells you your battery level is excellent. It’s really clever, and a fantastic little design feature that shows Voopoo really do think alot about their design.

It’s the small things.
Great work Voopoo!


----------



## Grillevoks (5/9/22)

Cool!


----------

